# seasoned or green? with or without bark?



## jerseydrew (Dec 9, 2012)

just curious since i am going to look for my own wood to use i hate having to buy wood.


----------



## diggingdogfarm (Dec 9, 2012)

Definitely seasoned wood for me!!!!!!
I debark with a bark spud because it's cleaner and will season sooner, but the main reason is there's less chance if mold, mildew, fungus or other crap that can screw your Q!!!!!!

Bark spud with 18" handle.












bark_spud.jpg



__ diggingdogfarm
__ Dec 9, 2012








~Martin


----------



## jerseydrew (Dec 9, 2012)

DiggingDogFarm said:


> Definitely seasoned wood for me!!!!!!
> I debark with a bark spud because it's cleaner and will season sooner, but the main reason is there's less chance if mold, mildew, fungus or other crap that can screw your Q!!!!!!
> Bark spud with 18" handle.
> 
> ...


thanks!

do you season it outdoors just like your firewood? just throw it in a pile off the ground and covered?


----------



## garand555 (Dec 9, 2012)

DiggingDogFarm said:


> Definitely seasoned wood for me!!!!!!
> I debark with a bark spud because it's cleaner and will season sooner, but the main reason is there's less chance if mold, mildew, fungus or other crap that can screw your Q!!!!!!
> Bark spud with 18" handle.
> 
> ...



That'll also depend on the climate you live in.  It's not that we never get moldy wood out here in the desert, it's just that it's not terribly common.


----------



## diggingdogfarm (Dec 9, 2012)

jerseydrew said:


> thanks!
> 
> do you season it outdoors just like your firewood? just throw it in a pile off the ground and covered?



It's best to stack it up nice and cover it, so the air can circulate around it good,


~Martin


----------



## bbqhead (Dec 10, 2012)

If given a choice , I like fresh green with leaves still on it,  I know I will be called crazy, and not for the first time in my life. LOL .  you have to be careful as it can over smoke very easy !  I will use the other if no fresh is available. when using green , don't use to much or it can ruin your cook. start small and work up a little at a time, so it don't get bitter .

I done this at a cook off and won.
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Good Luck !!!

P.S. this works on brisket and pork butt due to their density , would not try on chicken or ribs , etc....  

it would over smoke them very quickly !!!!


----------

